# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  برنامج تقطيع الاغاني والنغمات Mp3 Cutter V.5 Full Edition

## mohamed73

*
Mp3 Cutter V.5 Full Edition    
هو برنامج يستخدم في تقطيع الاغاني كيفما تريد . لعمل نغمات الموبايلات  وظيفه البرنامج : تقطيع المقاطع الصوتيه Mp3 , wav فقط الكراك : مرفق   اولا  شرح تكريك البرنامج  
فك الضغط عن الكراك ثم انسخه فى المسار التالي
C:\Program Files\Power Mp3 Cutter (Mp3 Sound Cutter)Bramjlive  
و اضغط عليه ثم crack  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
يوجد الكراك   
2 ميجا بايت   
البرنـــامج  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الكراااك   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    منقول للامانة  *

----------

